# 3.1 ozs



## P_CARROLL (Aug 12, 2007)

here is a pic of the 3.1 ozs I recovered from the 45lbs of pins I digested all the gold in AR precipitated then digested again in the HCl-10% sodium hypochlorate(super bleach) then melted down. Was trying to get 1 big button but ran out of gas for the torch


----------



## goldsilverpro (Aug 12, 2007)

$45 per pound. Decent pins. Good looking gold. Did it look like that out of the melt or, have you had it in acid?

Isn't it wonderful that gold is so damned heavy?


----------



## P_CARROLL (Aug 12, 2007)

Came like that straight out of the melt


----------



## lazersteve (Aug 12, 2007)

Beautifully nice gold!

How many washes of the HCl-Cl did you have to use to get all the powder dissolved?

The gold looks extremely nice, I'm sure you are very proud of all the hard work you put into that batch of pins, GREAT JOB!!!

Steve


----------



## goldsilverpro (Aug 12, 2007)

Great job. I don't think I'm seeing the right color on the photo. I assume it's more deep golden than the photo. Looks light and green. A green cast means silver but, there in no silver in pins, normally. Gold is about the most difficult thing to photograph. I used to make hi-end, 23K gold-leaf, hand-carved, Honduras mahogany signs. They were impossible to photograph. Always looked better in person.


----------



## lazersteve (Aug 12, 2007)

GSP said:


> Gold is about the most difficult thing to photograph.



I've taken two pictures in a row of the same gold nugget with the same camera and the nugget has a different color in each photo.

Must be something about the structure of gold?


Steve


----------



## P_CARROLL (Aug 12, 2007)

I did one wash just used alot of hcl precipped nicely put on enough gold until it was saturated and then went to the next batch did the same


----------

